# $68B Uber IPO Is Definitely Not Worth the Wait



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

http://investorplace.com/ipo-playbook/uber-ipo-valuation/

"Uber's delaying the inevitable IPO because it knows its private market valuation is insane - and ultimately won't fly for very long on Wall Street."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> http://investorplace.com/ipo-playbook/uber-ipo-valuation/
> 
> "Uber's delaying the inevitable IPO because it knows its private market valuation is insane - and ultimately won't fly for very long on Wall Street."


The fact that Travis apparently is able to speak of "moral obligation" re the investors is pretty funny since he has no morals.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The fact that Travis apparently is able to speak of "moral obligation" re the investors is pretty funny since he has no morals.


he has morels and Travis is one of the most innovative and smartest people i know


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

14gIV said:


> he has morels and Travis is one of the most innovative and smartest people i know


----------



## shpana69 (Nov 9, 2015)

14gIV said:


> he has morels and Travis is one of the most innovative and smartest people i know


Smarter FASS


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

14gIV said:


> he has morels and Travis is one of the most innovative and smartest people i know


We have found the " KOOL AID MIXER "!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I will not buy into this. The IPO will be a cash-out for the Original Investors. Eventually, whoever runs the thing and the new investors all will be left standing there in their underwear.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

IPO = pump and dump


----------



## JHawk (Oct 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I will not buy into this. The IPO will be a cash-out for the Original Investors. Eventually, whoever runs the thing and the new investors all will be left standing there in their underwear.


Here's where things get fuzzy for me.....what is the IPO valuation required for the original investors to receive a worthwhile ROI, or god forbid...break even? Theoretically that would be the valuation level at which they originally bought in? For all the talk and skepticism surrounding the $68B valuation figure....wonder what the target exit figure is for the people whom Travis has a "moral obligation" to?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

14gIV said:


> he has morels and Travis is one of the most innovative and smartest people i know


Well anyone can buy mushrooms. And you know him personally, do you?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The fact that Travis apparently is able to speak of "moral obligation" re the investors is pretty funny since he has no morals.


He has morals, alright. It's just evil morals are ungodly.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

JHawk said:


> Here's where things get fuzzy for me.....what is the IPO valuation required for the original investors to receive a worthwhile ROI, or god forbid...break even? Theoretically that would be the valuation level at which they originally bought in? For all the talk and skepticism surrounding the $68B valuation figure....wonder what the target exit figure is for the people whom Travis has a "moral obligation" to?


Uber has close to $10 billion invested. You must keep in mind that there is a difference between talent and financier. Travis invested nothing financially but stake wise he will make more than perhaps all the individual investors. There are also other talented people who like Travis did not invest money but they too will make a good chunk compared to just financiers. I'm going to say for the investors to be somewhat content with their return, Uber needs no less than a $45 billion IPO.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well anyone can buy mushrooms. And you know him personally, do you?


mushrooms??

anywayzzz...yes ive met travis just not in person yet though


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

14gIV said:


> he has morels and Travis is one of the most innovative and smartest people i know


Drink much??


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

14gIV said:


> mushrooms??
> 
> anywayzzz...yes ive met travis just not in person yet though


Stalker!


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

Should the "partners" be getting first dibs??


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

gone back to the bus yet 14gIV?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The ipo is worth the wait. 
Short it like it's facebook's red headed sibling.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

14gIV said:


> he has morels and Travis is one of the most innovative and smartest people i know


Maybe he can pick you up in person sometime. He's a 5-star driver, ya know.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Stalker!


stalker huh.....hmmmmmm thats coming from someone who says he only drives a taxi and has never driven for uber

pffffft sure bud sure


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Maybe he can pick you up in person sometime. He's a 5-star driver, ya know.


Yep! my boy Trav has ALL 5 STARS!!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> he has morels and Travis is one of the most innovative and smartest people i know


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

14gIV said:


> he has morels and Travis is one of the most innovative and smartest people i know


^^^
He's a fart smeller..... er, uhhhh, I mean a smart feller.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I will not buy into this. The IPO will be a cash-out for the Original Investors. Eventually, whoever runs the thing and the new investors all will be left standing there in their underwear.


^^^
UberPostale underwear no doubt.


----------

